# Trivia 11/14



## luckytrim (Nov 14, 2019)

trivia 11/14
DID YOU KNOW...
When you talk on a cell phone while driving, you increase your  chances of
getting into an accident by 400%.


1. What amusement park ride did Americans originally call a  whirligig?
2. There are seven countries in Central America. They are  Guatemala,
Nicaragua, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Panama, Belize and one  other republic.
Which one is missing?
3. Which city is home to the oldest public park in the USA  ?
  a. - Boston
  b. - New Haven
  c. - New York City
  d. - Philadelphia
4. How many of his wives did King Henry VIII have  beheaded?
5. Which animals are included in the biological order  Lepidoptera?
6. Strange Words are These ;
My friend suffers from logorrhoea. What is his  problem?
  a. - A severe form of diarrhea
  b. - Deformity of the tongue and lips
  c. - The excessive use of words
  d. - The inability to remember passwords
7. What color vestments does a Roman Catholic priest wear  during Lent?
8. Ajman, Fujairah and Abu Dhabi are three of the seven  ....... what ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Human Foreskins are used in the Cosmetics  industry.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Merry-Go-Round
2. Honduras
3. - a - Boston Commons
4. - 2
5.  Butterflies and moths
6. - c
7. Purple
8. United Arab Emirates



TRUTH !!
From snail mucus to bee venom, the cosmetic industry is known  for using
off-kilter ingredients on its never-ending quest to bottle an  infantile
glow. The latest unexpected ingredient to tip into public  consciousness is
neonatal foreskin, that is, foreskins acquired from  freshly-circumcised
babies.
Foreskins are rich in a type of cell known as fibroblasts,  which can be used
to grow new skin. They are used to culture new skin for burn  victims, but
are also used in various skin creams.
One foreskin can be used for decades to produce fibroblasts  grown on the
foreskin and harvested from it.

Oprah Winfrey was the target of protests from  anti-circumcision activists
for promoting a product called SkinMedica, which is made from  human
foreskins, on her television show.


----------

